# Seiko 8F56 - definitive list.



## Haqnut

After many sleepless nights with the question gnawing away in my head, I could rest no longer. I have just googled "8f56" with an increasingly large filter of the found model numbers. Starting at some 21,000 hits - my patience waned at 216 hits remaining and here's the initial result. Some of these may be old models, some new and there may be others that don't show on a search engine. I have not separately verified that all these are in fact 8f56 movements other than during this initial search methodology.

SBCJ007
SBCJ019 
 SBCJ021 
SBCJ023
SBCJ025 
 SBCJ027 
 SBCJ029 
SBCJ031

 SBQJ015 
 SBQJ017 
 SBQJ019

SLT001 
 SLT003
SLT005
SLT007 Sep 1st, 2001 
SLT009 
SLT015 
 SLT017 _Jun 24, 2002_
  SLT021 
SLT023 
SLT031 
SLT033 
SLT043 
SLT045
SLT045P1 
SLT046P1 Titanium
 SLT047 
SLT047P 
SLT047P1 
 SLT055 
SLT055P1 
SLT057P1 Leather strap version (The Great Blue) 
 SLT063 
SLT063P1 SS bracelet versionSLT065P1
 SLT073P BLACK 
SLT071P WHITE 
SLT083 Seiko Criteria Perpetual Calendar
SLT089P 
SLT095 
SLT099P1 Black dial Green markers 
SLT097P Black dial Red markers
SLT101P Black dial Orange markers
SLT103P White dial Blue markers
SLT105P Morphotone shiny blue dial/ Yellow markers 
 SLT105P1 
SLT107P Carbon black dial/ Yellow markers 
SLT109 
SLT109P 
SLT109P1 
SLT109P2
SLT111P1


----------



## ppaulusz

:thanks! 
The 8F56 movement is the best from the Seiko 8F family.


----------



## M4tt

It's just this sort of methodical attention to detail that makes this forum great!

Thanks for the time and effort that you have put into this arcane yet incredibly useful list.


----------



## petew

You can add SBCJ 023 SBCJ 007 and SBCJ 031 to the list.


----------



## John MS

overlandr said:


> After many sleepless nights with the question gnawing away in my head, I could rest no longer. I have just googled "8f56" with an increasingly large filter of the found model numbers. Starting at some 21,000 hits - my patience waned at 216 hits remaining and here's the initial result. Some of these may be old models, some new and there may be others that don't show on a search engine. I have not separately verified that all these are in fact 8f56 movements other than during this initial search methodology.
> 
> SBCJ019
> SBCJ021
> SBCJ025
> SBCJ027
> SBCJ029
> SBQJ015
> SBQJ017
> SBQJ019
> SLT045
> SLT047
> SLT047P
> SLT047P1
> SLT055
> SLT055P1
> SLT063
> SLT065P1
> SLT089P1
> SLT095
> SLT099P1
> SLT105P1
> SLT109
> SLT109P
> SLT109P1
> SLT109P2


Good list. Seiko made many models using that fabulous movement. There were several models prior to the SLT045 however. I
ve got an SLT015 and there were several others including: SLT003, SLT005, SLT007, SLT009, SLT017,SLT021, SLT023, SLT031, SLT033, SLT039, etc.


----------



## Bruce Reding

Looks like this will be worth putting a link to in the references thread after replies play out. :-!


----------



## Haqnut

John MS said:


> Good list. Seiko made many models using that fabulous movement. There were several models prior to the SLT045 however. I've got an SLT015 and there were several others including: SLT003, SLT005, SLT007, SLT009, SLT017,SLT021, SLT023, SLT031, SLT033, SLT039, etc.


Thanks for this. I've run all these through a straight google web search with "seiko" and the following come up with no hits.

SLT039

Of the remainder, hits were found that indicate these models appear to be the 8f56 movement type.

SLT003
SLT005
SLT007 Sep 1st, 2001 
SLT009 
SLT015 
 SLT017 _Jun 24, 2002_
  SLT021 
SLT023 
SLT031 
SLT033

In addition this link displayed the following model which appear to be current market 8f56 models as  Sep 1st, 2001.

SLT043 
I'll add the above new models to the first post's list.  Please post if you know of any others. Does watchuseek recommend a site for uploading reference data before these links disappear?


----------



## Haqnut

vandice said:


> Good work Overlandr.
> 
> Just a minor comment. The P1 and P2 refers to the bracelet/strap options on some models. Not strictly a different model.


|> Thanks for clarifying this ; being a noob on the finer points of model # nomenclature, I just cut and paste as the search engine came up with results.


----------



## John MS

overlandr said:


> Thanks for this. I've run all these through a straight google web search with "seiko" and the following come up with no hits.
> 
> SLT039
> 
> Of the remainder, hits were found that indicate these models appear to be the 8f56 movement type.
> 
> SLT003
> SLT005
> SLT007 Sep 1st, 2001
> SLT009
> SLT015
> SLT017 _Jun 24, 2002_
> SLT021
> SLT023
> SLT031
> SLT033
> 
> In addition this link displayed the following model which appear to be current market 8f56 models as Sep 1st, 2001.
> 
> SLT043
> I'll add the above new models to the first post's list. Please post if you know of any others. Does watchuseek recommend a site for uploading reference data before these links disappear?


Add to the list an SLT001. I remember seeing an SLT039 and SLT041 on a dealer website in Taiwan but the link isn't working any more.


----------



## rex

*So what year was the 8F56 first introduced?nt*

nt


----------



## Don_Wallbaum

To increase the level of arcania, what are the distinctions among the variouls 8F movements? How,for example, does my 8F32 differ from the 8F56?


----------



## Don_Wallbaum

vandice said:


> 8f32 - Time/Date
> 8f33 - Time/Day/Date
> 8f35 - Time/Date (High Torque for divers)
> 8f56 - Time/Date/GMT
> 
> All rated to 10 year battery life with the exception of 8f35 (8 yr).
> 
> There are also 4f movements for ladies watches. Shorter battery life but same specs.


<ggg>
I shudda known better than to ask... Thanks, vandice!:-!


----------



## John MS

vandice said:


> 8f32 - Time/Date
> 8f33 - Time/Day/Date
> 8f35 - Time/Date (High Torque for divers)
> 8f56 - Time/Date/GMT
> 
> All rated to 10 year battery life with the exception of 8f35 (8 yr).
> 
> There are also 4f movements for ladies watches. Shorter battery life but same specs.


Another arcane bit of information involving the ladies GMT watches. The early ladies watches had a SUZ prefix. Always thought it was kinda cute because my first thought was a shortened version of "Suzie". ;-)


----------



## Fatpants

Great work overlandr:-!


----------



## Haqnut

If needed, could the movements from any 8f35 be moved to any other 8f35 case?



vandice said:


> 8f32 - Time/Date
> 8f33 - Time/Day/Date
> 8f35 - Time/Date (High Torque for divers)
> 8f56 - Time/Date/GMT
> 
> All rated to 10 year battery life with the exception of 8f35 (8 yr).
> 
> There are also 4f movements for ladies watches. Shorter battery life but same specs.


----------



## John MS

overlandr said:


> After many sleepless nights with the question gnawing away in my head, I could rest no longer. I have just googled "8f56" with an increasingly large filter of the found model numbers. Starting at some 21,000 hits - my patience waned at 216 hits remaining and here's the initial result. Some of these may be old models, some new and there may be others that don't show on a search engine. I have not separately verified that all these are in fact 8f56 movements other than during this initial search methodology.
> 
> SBCJ007
> 
> SBCJ019
> SBCJ021
> 
> SBCJ023
> 
> SBCJ025
> SBCJ027
> SBCJ029
> 
> SBCJ031
> 
> SBQJ015
> SBQJ017
> SBQJ019
> 
> SLT001
> SLT003
> SLT005
> SLT007 Sep 1st, 2001
> SLT009
> SLT015
> SLT017 _Jun 24, 2002_
> SLT021
> SLT023
> SLT031
> SLT033
> 
> SLT043
> 
> SLT045
> SLT045P1
> SLT047
> SLT047P
> SLT047P1
> SLT055
> SLT055P1
> SLT063
> SLT065P1
> SLT089P1
> SLT095
> SLT099P1
> SLT105P1
> SLT109
> SLT109P
> SLT109P1
> SLT109P2


That's a fine resource, thanks for putting it together. I wonder if Seiko Japan or maybe Higuchi would have a definitive list.

Seiko appears to use odd numbers for the SLT series so you might try those in a google search engine.


----------



## edwinthomas76

You can add quarts diver SBCM023
*
*


----------



## rex

*All I can say is...."I got mine!">>>*

SBQJ-015 ...So many features for so little money.

The world's best "bang for buck" watch out there, IMO.


----------



## Don_Wallbaum

What are the differences between the 8F32 and the 8F56?

Do they have the same accuracy specs?

Is it a function an additional complication of some kind?

I have an 8F32, and looking to expand, so I am interested in the 8F56, but frankly don't know what it offers beyond the 8F32.

thx!

Don


----------



## Eeeb

gmt hand, I believe, is the difference


----------



## Powerman

So what is so special about the 8F movements? I'm serious. I have a Seiko Kinetic diver now. I want a Omega PO, but I think my Seiko will die before that happens. Would not mind going regular quartz in the meantime.


----------



## Eeeb

Powerman said:


> So what is so special about the 8F movements? I'm serious. ...


8Fs are more accurate than the average quartz... They are around 2 seconds a month off as opposed to around 3 seconds a week for 'run of the mill' quartz.

They aren't thermocompensated so they aren't into the 5 or so seconds per year that such technology delivers... but they are pretty cheap for what you get!


----------



## Powerman

Eeeb said:


> 8Fs are more accurate than the average quartz... They are around 2 seconds a month off as opposed to around 3 seconds a week for 'run of the mill' quartz.
> 
> They aren't thermocompensated so they aren't into the 5 or so seconds per year that such technology delivers... but they are pretty cheap for what you get!


Ya, I've been researching. So the 9Fs are in the Grands and the 8Fs are the perpetuals. However, both of those are discontinued right? Are there any successors?


----------



## ppaulusz

Powerman said:


> ...However, both of those are discontinued right?...


Wrong!


----------



## Powerman

Are the 8Fs discontinued?


----------



## Eeeb

Powerman said:


> Are the 8Fs discontinued?


If they are, it's news to me.


----------



## Powerman

Eeeb said:


> If they are, it's news to me.


I thought I read they were, but I've been up since 4pm yesterday so don't trust me. I need to go to bed...

So then after looking at tons of watches, how exactly do I go about finding a 8F I want? I mean I want a day date and saw the number, but it is quite hard finding sites that list the movement, or they are JDM, or Seiko does not list them on their site.........

Any good sites to find such watches? Are they all JDM? I looked up all the links in the list, but many are not correct. I really like Rex's GMT, I would love to find a similar one with day date.

Thanks for your help by BTW.


----------



## Eeeb

Powerman said:


> I thought I read they were, but I've been up since 4pm yesterday so don't trust me. I need to go to bed...
> 
> So then after looking at tons of watches, how exactly do I go about finding a 8F I want? I mean I want a day date and saw the number, but it is quite hard finding sites that list the movement, or they are JDM, or Seiko does not list them on their site.........
> 
> Any good sites to find such watches? Are they all JDM? I looked up all the links in the list, but many are not correct. I really like Rex's GMT, I would love to find a similar one with day date.
> 
> Thanks for your help by BTW.


The first post in this thread gives model numbers...

Good luck


----------



## Powerman

Eeeb said:


> The first post in this thread gives model numbers...
> 
> Good luck


Ya I know. I wasn't thinking too clearly this morning. I just need to dig some more. The list is for the 8F56. I just need to look more for what I want. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## psycofant

Add a few more to the list:


SLT097
SLT101
SLT103
SLT107

These are in the Criteria range available in Asia.
http://www.thongsia.com.hk/thongsia...ield=price&calibre_name=8F5600K0#SearchResult


----------



## Haqnut

overlandr said:


> After many sleepless nights with the question gnawing away in my head, I could rest no longer. I have just googled "8f56" with an increasingly large filter of the found model numbers. Starting at some 21,000 hits - my patience waned at 216 hits remaining and here's the initial result. Some of these may be old models, some new and there may be others that don't show on a search engine. I have not separately verified that all these are in fact 8f56 movements other than during this initial search methodology.
> 
> SBCJ007
> SBCJ019
> SBCJ021
> SBCJ023
> SBCJ025
> SBCJ027
> SBCJ029
> SBCJ031
> 
> SBQJ015
> SBQJ017
> SBQJ019
> 
> SLT001
> SLT003
> SLT005
> SLT007 Sep 1st, 2001
> SLT009
> SLT015
> SLT017 _Jun 24, 2002_
> SLT021
> SLT023
> SLT031
> SLT033
> SLT043
> SLT045
> SLT045P1
> SLT046P1 Titanium
> SLT047
> SLT047P
> SLT047P1
> SLT055
> SLT055P1
> SLT057P1 Leather strap version (The Great Blue)
> SLT063
> SLT063P1 SS bracelet versionSLT065P1
> SLT073P BLACK
> SLT071P WHITE
> SLT089P1
> SLT095
> SLT099P1 Black dial Green markers
> SLT097P Black dial Red markers
> SLT101P Black dial Orange markers
> SLT103P White dial Blue markers
> SLT105P Morphotone shiny blue dial/ Yellow markers
> SLT105P1
> SLT107P Carbon black dial/ Yellow markers
> SLT109
> SLT109P
> SLT109P1
> SLT109P2
> SLT111P1


Sorry about the slackness in response - have updated this list with all inputs AFAIK. Let me know if you find others that are not included and I'll add them (in another 6 months!)

BTW what do people know of the 8f58 range??
Cheers


----------



## xose

overlandr said:


> BTW what do people know of the 8f58 range??


8f58 is dead. It looks like SEIKO replaced it with *Kinetic 5M65*(GMT), the new caliber for 'cheap' 24h watches. 
5M6x calibers are very accuracy.

All SEIKO Japan with 8fxx: http://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/p_search/result.php?shina=&caliber_no=8f

other interesting calibers with cheap watches are:

- Accuracy: +/- 20 seconds/year

Battery life: 5 years
4F32

- Accuracy: +/- 10 seconds/year

Battery life: 2 years
4J41

Battery life: 3 years
8J41

regards,


----------



## psycofant

> BTW what do people know of the 8f58 range??
> Cheers


Some discussion here: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=174527


----------



## kongar

overlandr said:


> Sorry about the slackness in response - have updated this list with all inputs AFAIK. Let me know if you find others that are not included and I'll add them (in another 6 months!)


Working on to add some descriptions on them; adding new subtypes if found etc...

Will update that from time to time.

Thank you for the list.

SBCJ007 compass bezel, crown&date at 4
SBCJ019 alpinist, black dial, 2 way bezel
SBCJ021 alpinist, white lumibrite dial, 2 way bezel
SBCJ023 alpinist, internel compass bezel, date at 4
SBCJ025 prospex titanium dark grey, antimag
SBCJ027 prospex titanium dark grey, antimag, some yellow
SBCJ029 prospex titanium dark grey, antimag, white dial, blue hands
SBCJ031 alpinist, white dial, yellow numbers and hands, internal compass bezel

SBQJ015 well knwon classical gmt; review here
SBQJ017 spirit, titanium, white dial, sapphire
SBQJ019 spirit, ss, leather strap

SLT001 blue dial, cities bezel, magnified date at 3
SLT003 ?
SLT005 white dial, timing bezel, hersalite
SLT007 Sep 1st, 2001, like stl005, pinkish dial
SLT009 dark grey dial, SS, magnified date at 3
SLT015 1999
SLT017 Jun 24, 2002
SLT021
SLT023
SLT031
SLT033
SLT043
SLT045
SLT045P1 Titanium, divers bezel
SLT046P1 Titanium
SLT047 Sportura GMT
SLT047P Sportura GMT
SLT047P1 Sportura GMT
SLT055 Sportura GMT
SLT055P1 Sportura Titanium GMT 44mm
SLT057P1 Leather strap version (The Great Blue)
SLT063 Magnified date, perpetual
SLT063P1 SS bracelet version SLT065P1, Blue
SLT073P BLACK Sportura, date at 4
SLT071P WHITE Sportura, date at 4
SLT079 White dial, SS, mag date at 3

SLT083P GMT and rotating bezel, 40mm, black
SLT085P same above, blue dial
SLT087P same above black dial
SLT089P same above white dial

SLT095 milemarker
SLT097P Black dial Red markers
SLT099P1 Black dial Green markers
SLT097P Black dial Red markers
SLT101P Black dial Orange markers
SLT103P White dial Blue markers
SLT105P Morphotone shiny blue dial/ Yellow markers
SLT105P1
SLT107P Carbon black dial/ Yellow markers

SLT109 milemarker series
SLT109P
SLT109P1
SLT109P2
SLT111P1

Regards

Kongar


----------



## ronalddheld

If it is not more trouble, you might eventually add if the model is still available.


----------



## webvan

Nice list, here's the odd one out...the Pulsar PM5003X1 with 8F56.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f9/pulsar-seiko-8f56-inside-361725.html

Discontinued unfortunately :


----------



## spillus

Add SLT077P1 ...
Two Plus Two Poker Forums - View Single Post - Let's Talk Watches


----------



## artec

I have an SLT 081 which has the 8F56 movement in very shiny stainless with a rather nasty bracelet. It has never been worn and is about to be put up for sale.


----------



## Haqnut

ronalddheld said:


> If it is not more trouble, you might eventually add if the model is still available.


Hmm well that's a bit like the Holy Grail! Watch hunting is of course most of the fun.

I thought that all good cheap HEQ with Perp Calendars made by Seiko and Citizen had almost all been taken off the market. Would be interested to know of any remaining ones still officially being sold.


----------



## ronalddheld

Isn't there a chance some will show up on EBay?


----------



## Haqnut

ronalddheld said:


> Isn't there a chance some will show up on EBay?


Of course and elsewhere. However, its interesting that these great calibres are being progressively removed from the market. I'm sure this has been discussed elsewhere on the forum.


----------



## James_

I've been looking for hours, not many around so far apart from the SLT081 and SLT109. Which are horrible looking imo.

*sigh* I give up.


----------



## Haqnut

James_ said:


> I've been looking for hours, not many around so far apart from the SLT081 and SLT109. Which are horrible looking imo.
> 
> *sigh* I give up.


When you say looking, what do you mean exactly? Looking to buy, new or used or just window shopping on the web out of curiousity? First thing is to identify which case you need - google image search is handy. If looking to buy used on the web, then patience is a handy resource as most(/all?) of the Seiko 8f56 watches are no longer made.


----------



## webvan

Yep, the last one was the SBQJ015 I believe, so eBay/SC only now.


----------



## dicioccio

As other people, I am lloking for some 8F56 watches but actually I can find only some horrible looking ones. Seems Seiko is no more interested in doing high-end watches with this movement: why ?

On eBay anyway theyìre very hard to find. In the last 3 months I've found only 1 decent watch, the others were all the low-end models... sigh...

Anyway I'm not in a hurry... ^_^


----------



## spillus

James_ said:


> I've been looking for hours, not many around so far apart from the SLT081 and SLT109. Which are horrible looking imo.
> 
> *sigh* I give up.


I've seen a brand new SLT109 @145 Euro (= 190 USD) in a store yesterday: worth it ?

I already own an SLT077, but I can't wear it because it has a too short bracelet for my wrist (7,5"): I am looking for an extra link ! Only one would be fine ...


----------



## Haqnut

I wonder if anyone knows whether the 8F56 has been officially canned by Seiko - both through its own brand cases and as supplied to other watch case manufacturers? It would be interesting to get an update on this.


----------



## twiki

Yes, this reply is five years late :-s, but I thought I'd do it anyways.
As it doesn't have a GMT hand, the SBCM023 is *not *powered by an 8_f_56. More likely an 8_f_35.



edwinthomas76 said:


> You can add quarts diver SBCM023


----------



## Semseddin

Hi everyone,

I have one of these watches in mint condition, looking for buyers with decent offers. The bezel,glass and band is flawless condition. Here is the watch, i can provide own photos of the watch if anyone is interested.

Seiko Titanium Perpetual Calendar SLT045P1
This really should go on the sales Corner.


----------



## fastfras

Haqnut said:


> After many sleepless nights with the question gnawing away in my head, I could rest no longer. I have just googled "8f56" with an increasingly large filter of the found model numbers. Starting at some 21,000 hits - my patience waned at 216 hits remaining and here's the initial result. Some of these may be old models, some new and there may be others that don't show on a search engine. I have not separately verified that all these are in fact 8f56 movements other than during this initial search methodology.
> 
> SBCJ007
> SBCJ019
> SBCJ021
> SBCJ023
> SBCJ025
> SBCJ027
> SBCJ029
> SBCJ031
> 
> SBQJ015
> SBQJ017
> SBQJ019
> 
> SLT001
> SLT003
> SLT005
> SLT007 Sep 1st, 2001
> SLT009
> SLT015
> SLT017 _Jun 24, 2002_
> SLT021
> SLT023
> SLT031
> SLT033
> SLT043
> SLT045
> SLT045P1
> SLT046P1 Titanium
> SLT047
> SLT047P
> SLT047P1
> SLT055
> SLT055P1
> SLT057P1 Leather strap version (The Great Blue)
> SLT063
> SLT063P1 SS bracelet versionSLT065P1
> SLT073P BLACK
> SLT071P WHITE
> SLT083 Seiko Criteria Perpetual Calendar
> SLT089P
> SLT095
> SLT099P1 Black dial Green markers
> SLT097P Black dial Red markers
> SLT101P Black dial Orange markers
> SLT103P White dial Blue markers
> SLT105P Morphotone shiny blue dial/ Yellow markers
> SLT105P1
> SLT107P Carbon black dial/ Yellow markers
> SLT109
> SLT109P
> SLT109P1
> SLT109P2
> SLT111P1


11 years later and still very valuable information. My thanks to the OP for his effort, well done!


----------



## jlind

Probably a zombie thread by now . . .
I've got three Seiko Perpetuals. One of them an 8F56 GMT, the other two 8F32 3-Hand with date. A couple of observations and comments.


 Beauty is in the eye of the beholder - as is "ugly". I like the ones I have, and what they look like, which is why I bought them and have kept them all these years. Those looking for testosterone dripping "tool" watches won't find very many among the 8F Perpetuals.
 I've also seen claims they're "puny women's watches". Nope. Many are 40mm which was at the larger end of men's sizes for a very long time - when 36mm was considered standard for men. They're not 55mm behemoth dive weights and were made before Gargantuan became the "in thing".
 Discontinuation: Seiko dropped these from their lineup for several reasons.
 HAQ is a niche market. It was a sales point that never caught on much. The average Joe Consumer quartz watch buyer didn't care about 10 seconds per year. 20 seconds per month was more than sufficient.
 10 year battery life selling point (for 8F men's) didn't catch on much either. The overwhelming quartz market buys dirt cheap no-names at Wally World for $25, soundly thrashes them for a couple years, tosses them when the battery runs down as they're scratched and gouged all to Hell, and buys a new ones. Seiko also introduced their Kinetic line, which overtook any advantage long battery life had.
 Battery change in the 4F/8F movement isn't simple. It has a very specific procedure unlike any other quartz and the movement circuit board is paper thin. Push or prod the least bit with very little force in the wrong place and the circuit board is toast. In addition, the movement must be reset to kick start it running again, even if it retains the day/month/leapyear programming. Too many shopping mall watch kiosk idiots were killing the movements, as were department store jewelry "battery and strap change" alleged "watchmakers". The movements, when still available, were expensive. Worse yet, even if they didn't kill the movement, it didn't automagically restart on its own like very nearly all other quartz do. That resulted in many of them being declared dead when they weren't. The watch wasn't designed for battery changes except by an authorized Seiko repair shop - a few high end Seiko AD's have them in house; otherwise it's back to Seiko, and the cost was high compared to a generic quartz battery change. I learned how to do my own after the local Seiko AD - with repair shop - never got the perpetual month and leapyear reprogrammed correctly. Came to the conclusion they just reset the date figuring I'd never know the difference - even after I took it back to get it programmed properly. I can upload the Seiko Service 4F/8F battery change procedure PDF if that's useful to anyone . . . but would need to know where on WUS to put it.


These are excellent watches. The 196 kHz movement at is significantly more accurate than the standard 32 kHz quartz at 6X the beat rate. Other than the fragility of the circuit board and fussy - and lengthy - battery change procedure, they're very reliable and quite durable. I've got several of the Bulova 262 kHz Precisionist/Accutron II/UHF (all have the same P102.xx movement inside) and favor these old Seiko Perpetuals over them. The list at the top of this thread is how I found it . . . and is a very useful reference!

John


----------



## chief-diversity-officer

anyone know the difference between 8F56 and 8J56?


----------



## SamRHughes

They're unrelated, no?

The 8J56 is 32 kHz, thermocompensated HAQ, with no perpetual calendar.


----------



## Henry Horology

ppaulusz said:


> :thanks!
> The 8F56 movement is the best from the Seiko 8F family.


totally agree here what a list thanks for sharing


----------

